# Grafiktablett > Software ?



## NeoXtrem (15. November 2002)

Hi!

ich habe mich mit Eurer Hilfe vor einige Wochen hier über Grafiktabletts erkundigt und mir auf Euren guten at hin das WACOM Grphier 2 gehkauft. Ist nun angekommen und bin hellauf begeistert.

Hab schon den ganzen tag mit rumgespielt*g* Aber so langsam stoß ich an die Grenzen! Nicht der Hardware, sondern der Software!

dabei ist nur das Corel Painter Classic (und ich hasse Corel *g*) und ich würde gern mehr mit dme Tablett machen. Sowas wieschrift erkennen lassen und in Qords infügen (handschriflich schreiben und digiale ausgabe), oder meineHandschrift als font entwerfen. All so ein Spielkram. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen was es da so alles gibt ?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Unterstützung!

Ciao
NeoXtrem


----------



## freekazoid (15. November 2002)

um deine schrift zu erkennen und dann in's word einfügen? gibts bestimmt was. sinn und zweck stell ich aber mal in frage.
um deine handschrift in einen eigenen font zu packen, würd ich mal im typographie-forum nachschauen, da gab's glaub ich vor nicht all zu kurzer zeit einen thread zur fonterstellung. ist jedoch nicht ganz einfach so nen font zu erstellen.


----------

